# Looking for a old Edwards fire alarm manual



## zerogroundfaults (May 7, 2012)

I am looking for a old Edwards 1526 Fire Alarm manual, these alarms were installed between mid 1970s to 1980s as local fire alarm panels. 

Anyone happen to have a manual?


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

I should have a manual on CD, but with such a "vintage" panel, it'll most likely be a scanned image. The trick will be finding it; I've been retired for several years and will have to dig through several stacks of boxes. Who? Me? A pack rat?


----------



## zerogroundfaults (May 7, 2012)

Yeah a vintage panel that is still currently in used in a lot of buildings.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zerogroundfaults said:


> I am looking for a old Edwards 1526 Fire Alarm manual, these alarms were installed between mid 1970s to 1980s as local fire alarm panels.
> 
> Anyone happen to have a manual?


Try this,

http://www.getbookee.org/edwards-1526-fire-alarm-manual/


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

zerogroundfaults said:


> I am looking for a old Edwards 1526 Fire Alarm manual, these alarms were installed between mid 1970s to 1980s as local fire alarm panels.
> 
> Anyone happen to have a manual?



I have seen many an old edwards, and never a manual. The only thing I have is diagrams from inside the door.

Do you have a specific issue we could maybe help with, or just want the manual?


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry, but I didn't find a manual. Some of the "Miscellaneous" discs wouldn't read, and I plan to work some more on those. As I said, some of the scanned images were poor (as in barely readable).

Some panels are "vintage" because they are so sturdy they refuse to die.


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

What's the problem? It's a conventional panel and back them they are run of the mill, standard just land the wire and maybe cut a jumper or two for special applications. If it is being serviced for repair then all settings should be set, if making a change to a card then you need a manual. As long as the jumpers are not cut.


----------

